# John Deere B Stlyed or John Deere MTW



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I was wondering which tractor in the long run would be more valuable?

John Deere Stlyed B late 40's hand cranked
vs.
John Deere MTW late 40's model.

both in good shape.

Thanks,

Tau44


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*old*

l think it would be the MTW but l chould be wrong do you have any pics of the two tractors :driving:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I looked up compared a 1949 B valued at about $1325 to a 1949 MT valued at $1465. I don't know that much about these older tractors and these prices may not reflect what they would actually bring. But it looks like the MTW is worth a little more.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

going by auction values in the hotline blue book the m is worth slightly more


----------

